# Looking for GOOD home(s)



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

It took me a few weeks to build up the courage to do this, but I have to.
I'm looking for a good home or homes for my 6 pigeons (3 pairs). The first pair is Speckels and Skywalker. Speckels is the son of my very first pair (Keys and Eyegone) and his mate, Skywalker, has trouble flying due to her injures long ago. There's Chance, he's missing an eye from a dog attack but he's a fighter. I will attmit he can be aggressive with other birds but hes a true gentelman with his mate Alexandra. I got Alex when she was a chick and tried to release her but Chance and her were so attached to eachother that she would keep on coming back so I just kept her cause it made Chance happy. Then theres Kelly and Black Beauty. Kelly is a picture perfect healthy bird, tried to release him but he came back to be with Beauty and will not leave her side NO matter what! Beauty on the other hand is...going to be a challenge. She was hit by a car as fledgeling and has some brain damage and she is now 75% blind. That's why Kelly doesn't leave her side, he feeds and "shows" her where the water dish is and helps her out when ever she needs it.
There is another bird named Zara too but I'm trying to convince my parents to keep her because I could never part with her.
The reason why I have to give up my birds is because I now live in Ontario, Canada and my parents (with birds) are in New Brunswick, Canada. Which is about a 16hour drive away. My parents have been taking care of them very well but the city is now after us about having them. It's total Bull pucky since I've had these birds for 5 years now. But also my parents are just getting tired of looking after them. I would bring them here to Ontario but I'd never have the time to look after them properly which wouldn't be fair to them at all.
So I'm looking for home(s) either in New Bruswick (or the Marintimes in general), Quebec or Ontario.
Thank you for reading my post and I hope to hear from some one soon.
Hilary Dawn


PS~ I also have 3y/o Crow named Marvin. Really sweet bird that thinks he's a pigeon.


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

Could you post some pics?
I'm afraid I can't adopt them, I'm in California.
But some pics of the birds might help some people who can adopt them.
I'm sorry you have to part with your birds, and I hope you get to keep Zara.


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

There are pictures of Speckels, Chance and Skywalker on my website:
http://scallhds.piczo.com
I checked through my laptop pictures and couldn't find any of Alex, Kelly or Black Beauty. Kelly and Alex are checkerboards (Alex is VERY beautiful) and Beauty is all black and a very small, fragile bird.
Hilary Dawn


----------



## Mercutia (Aug 24, 2009)

I would be very happy to take in a pair. I live in the GTA area and have been looking for a docile pair of pigeons. =3

You can trust me to take good care of these precious birds.

I'm very much in love with Skywalker and Speckles at the moment. What beautiful birds!

The problem is I can only take two with me. But I'll be happy to take care of them =3


----------



## Mercutia (Aug 24, 2009)

BTW, If you do feel like allowing me to adopt these dear birds, feel free to email me at [email protected]


----------



## starlinglover95 (May 6, 2009)

Kelly and Beauty sound like very good petsand beautiful pigeons. i would love to take them, but i live in Savannah, GA. you aren't willing to ship them are you?


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

She is located in Canada... I believe it costs more money, and they have to be shipped by air plane for out of the US. There is a lot of paperwork, and money to have it done.

I don't know for sure, but I think that is a pretty good guess.

-Hilly


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

Unfortanately I'm not willing to ship. Beauty would never make it that far. She is VERY fragile. Money is not an issue with my birds but paper work would be unbieliveable since these are ferals and not homers or fancy birds.
I'm terribly sorry.
Hilary Dawn


----------



## starlinglover95 (May 6, 2009)

oh ok. if i could just come to Canada and get her and Kelly i would, but we live all the way down here in (south) Georgia. And i have hand-raised rescued ferals, and they are my first pigeons so i didn't know how much paper work there was.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Shipping with in the US, there is not much paper work. Just the cost....they are shipping USPS. 

Its when you getting into shipping in or out of the US.... the paperwork is a ton...and the cost is even more.

It doesn't hurt to ever ask though...

-Hilly


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

It is actually hard to get a bird out of canada into the US. It requires paperwork isolation and its pretty pricey after awhile but it puts stress on the birds. They dont get alot of attention just feeding and watering. Since some of the birds has old injuries it would make it harder.


----------

